

How to program with humility - kachnuv_ocasek
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/28579

======
Jun8
"No matter what you do, how hard you try, how well you excel... there is
always going to be someone better than you. out of 6-7 Billion people someone
will almost always best you. Stive to be better... strive to be in the top
percentile... but always realize that you won't ever be #1."

I don't quite agree with this comment which gives the gist of many of the
answers. There is a difference between being #1 in the world in a field (which
is possible, albeit very hard) and having the humility to realize that there
are many _other_ fields that you are not that good.

